# Thinking about XM....



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, I think I'm leaning towards XM vs. Sirius. I'm not a football fan and like the Roady 2.

However, I have a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Ltd. and would like to get a direct connection to my factory stereo vs. the FM modulation which I heard doesn't sound good at all.

Does anyone have any suggestions? There is no AUX input or CD changer on my radio.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

A few things to consider about Sirius:

Better rural reception (mountains don't block the signal as easily)
Kids music commercial-free
All-Elvis station

And XM:

NASCAR radio
More repeaters might mean better signal in big cities (of course they NEED more)


I have Sirius and I love it. And it's a Kenwood KCA-R71FM FM modulator. It's not that bad. Just don't use a wireless modulator (XM Roady 2, Sanyo Sirius 2.5G PNP are two Wal-Mart examples). I've had several of these types of unit with my iPod and they're horrid. But the hardwired FM modulators aren't too bad. Sirius has the Kenwood KCA-R71FM and XM has the Terk XM Commander. These work well enough. Aux input is better of course, but if you want to keep your factory stereo you need a hardwired FM modulator (don't use a wireless like the Roady - you will NOT be happy with it).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A coworker of mine has the Roady with the wired FM modulator in her Chevy Silverado, the thing sounds great, I was expecting it to sound a little tinny or fuzzy, but it sounds great, maybe not quite CD quality, but high quality MP3. She lives in a very rural area and does a lot of traveling in rural areas, and has absolutely no problems with reception. I think she mentioned three dropouts since she got it back in June. Mark, just because you seem to think Sirius has better reception then XM in your area, doesn't mean it's like that all over. Sirius may have better reception in your area, but from what I understand you never actually experienced XM to compare drop outs, you relied on heresy.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

True, but it's based on logic. XM does have a look angle between 30-40 degrees in most of the US. Sirius is 60. I drive along an east-west road right against a mountain for about a 15 mile stretch twice a week. Everyone who's experienced XM there says it doesn't work and based on the geography I have no reason not to believe them. With Sirius I only get a dropout or two and only where the tall trees are all around (same road). Northwest Montana is NOT an ideal place for a GEO satellite system and I completely trust those who told me Sirius works better here. That's a huge deal to me. What good is NASCAR radio if there's a significant area with no signal. I've nothing against XM, I like the programming. I'm just trying to make sure people know to consider the satellite look angles combined with the repeaters. In NYC XM's probably going to be better (far more repeaters). Also, there are situations where the lower look angles of XM are better (flat terrain at gas stations, parking garages, etc.) So no, nothing against either service

My main issue was to tell the OP NOT to get a Roady or equivilent Sirius unit. I have experienced wireless FM modulator. 3 different ones (GOOD ones) with my iPod. All worthless. Of course, this could have something to do with my car's FM antenna being lines in the window instead of a dipole antenna, but I'd almost think that would make it work better (since it's on the inside of the car). My Kenwood hardwired FM mod cost $230 (but that's including installation and you could get one and do it yourself for less). The Roady2 is $130. The Sanyo PNP is $150. The XM Commander is $170. Since he wants XM we'll look at the Roady 2 he's leaning towards vs. the XM Commander:

For $40 more (the price of just four months of service with XM) you get the best sounding FM station you've ever heard (but still not CD quality) with no interferance from OTA stations. For the $40 saving with the Roady you get a setup that's likely to cause problems with local stations interfering as you travel, sudden bursts of static, etc. Also, installed properly, the XM Commander will look FAR more professional than the Roady2.

If you're interested in the XM commander, Crutchfield has it:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-3UI3KRh3TBC/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?i=209XMCMNDR&cc=01&search=xm+commander

as does Best Buy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1064000636588&skuId=6060059&type=product


----------

